

Mixpanel Announces Codeless Mobile Analytics - sachalep
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/27/mixpanel-codeless-analytics/

======
golergka
If it was any other company, I would be incredibly skeptical. But I had great
experience with Mixpanel, even on Unity (where all SDKs come to die, including
Facebook's — especially Facebooks), and they seem to be very solid on all
fronts.

------
pla3rhat3r
This seems a bit misleading. You still have to get everything set up through
your application and that takes some Developer knowledge. What am I missing?

~~~
suhail
Yes, that's true - you have to install the SDK which takes some developer time
(though minimal and nearly equivalent to copying and pasting a JS tag)

~~~
pla3rhat3r
I'm really trying to stay objective here because I do love me some Mixpanel.
However, I'm curious what the response will be to someone with nominal
Developer skills who outsourced their app, but sees this as an opportunity to
save some money to get data. Seems like a poor experience from a user
perspective to get this codeless product going.

~~~
suhail
We tend to see it as there are many more people in the world who aren't
developers that get some valuable data as opposed to guessing or using their
gut. For developers, we still have a manual way to do this.

------
enahs-sf
I'm typically skeptical of GUI-ish things, but I trust mixpanel (and their
awesome support team who I harass on the regs) to make sure that I'll be able
to get the info I need about our app. Should be interesting to see how this
product plays out.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9936693),
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9937153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9937153).

------
lprubin
Heap analytics is already doing this for desktop (and maybe mobile) if anybody
is curious as to what it looks like. I find it amusing that Heap also just
happens to have a job posting on the front page at the same time as this
Mixpanel news.

